# Freshwater Jellyfish



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Jellyfish are very cool but as I understand from my minimal understanding of saltwater tankkeeping, very difficult to keep... Hard to keep from getting sucked in the filter, mostly. I think you have to have them in circular tanks or something? (Again I don't really know, this is all just hearsay so correct me if I'm wrong.) Anyways, that's neat!


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't have any circular tanks but figured they would be like sea horses in a way. I plan to have a way to circulate the water with very weak powerhead ish type devises. On one side have 2 high and the other side 2 low. Minimal sponge filtration since I would think they have a bioload less than shrimp. I remember on a trip to the Philippines they had multiple tanks that were rectangular in design with this type of gentle water flow so I am going to try to mimic it in a 29 gallon I have laying around. Keeping my fingers crossed, I plan on going up to Wellesley Island next weekend on a "hunting" expedition lol.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is a good book to get you started:
https://www.amazon.com/How-Keep-Jel...TF8&qid=1473631193&sr=1-4&keywords=jelly+fish



.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you I will check this out.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Bad Kitty said:


> Thank you I will check this out.


It's a great book, I have it, and enjoyed reading it. Lots of good info.



.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 13, 2016)

Acro said:


> It's a great book, I have it, and enjoyed reading it. Lots of good info.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have you kept Jellyfish before? Any tips?


----------



## Frosty Fisher (May 27, 2016)

Just found this link to a jellyfish bowl... prolly overkill especially at that price, but just thought I'd bring it up.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FWJHA7...&ascsubtag=eb1b652c307ca3bb60fd55c782835a58_S


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

They have one of these on the reception desk at Bulk Reef Supply.
https://www.amazon.com/Jellyfish-Ar...1473639236&sr=1-1&keywords=jellyfish+aquarium

It's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 13, 2016)

Those are both really nice but I don't think I can spend that kind of money on a new tank, wish I could. From my understanding to people I have talked too, these jellyfish are rather hardy. The only thing that makes them die off and not show up for years are the temps dropping and not getting in the mid 70's or 80's. I am going to catch them and test the water off the shore of the island then mimic the conditions in the 29 gallon I have. Hopefully, I can keep them long enough to figure out how to breed them. Never see any fresh water Jellyfish for sale and they only get 1.5 inches across the bell.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Never heard of freshwater jellyfish....


I've got three(?) tiny jellyfish in a 10 gallon salt. Don't know if they came from the live rock, or from a snail, somehow.. cause I didn't see them until after the snail was added. Water is RO + Salt, with play sand. They like to either cling to the glass, or float upside down at the top.


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

think you'd be able to ship one or two?
Id be interested in this. 
Wonder if they sting, if they can harm fish in the tank

I guess they are not really "jellyfish"

Freshwater Jellyfish

well after reading it says to NOT keep them with fish lol. Probably due to stinging and the fish trying to eat them. Scratch that


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

These fresh water jellyfish are also in the great lakes. I heard they're invasive from China and are harmless so people left them alone.

Here's info on them
http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=1068


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Bad Kitty said:


> Have you kept Jellyfish before? Any tips?


I never kept them. To successfully keep them for any period of time, requires more work than I was/am willing to do.



Frosty Fisher said:


> Just found this link to a jellyfish bowl... prolly overkill especially at that price, but just thought I'd bring it up.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FWJHA7...&ascsubtag=eb1b652c307ca3bb60fd55c782835a58_S


This would probably work very well, however the book I mentioned above, tells you how to make something like this.



ichy said:


> They have one of these on the reception desk at Bulk Reef Supply.
> https://www.amazon.com/Jellyfish-Ar...1473639236&sr=1-1&keywords=jellyfish+aquarium
> It's pretty cool to watch.


I can't imagine this one keeping jelly fish successfully for long. At least, from what the book covered.



Bad Kitty said:


> Those are both really nice but I don't think I can spend that kind of money on a new tank, wish I could. From my understanding to people I have talked too, these jellyfish are rather hardy. The only thing that makes them die off and not show up for years are the temps dropping and not getting in the mid 70's or 80's. I am going to catch them and test the water off the shore of the island then mimic the conditions in the 29 gallon I have. Hopefully, I can keep them long enough to figure out how to breed them. Never see any fresh water Jellyfish for sale and they only get 1.5 inches across the bell.


The Jelly Fish book tells you how you can make your own, and how you can retrofit a normal rectangle aquarium.



evil nick said:


> think you'd be able to ship one or two?
> Id be interested in this.
> Wonder if they sting, if they can harm fish in the tank
> I guess they are not really "jellyfish"
> ...


Be sure to do research _before_ acquiring any jelly fish. You'll need to do a lot of preparation before hand, if you are to be successful. It can be done, but it is not easy.




.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

No thanks, I don't want to wake up, turn on my lights and find this one day.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

stuff............

Jellyfish Sightings ? freshwaterjellyfish.org


> Is there such a thing as a freshwater jellyfish?
> 
> Yes, but… the freshwater “jellyfish” is not a true jellyfish as are some of its marine relatives. Freshwater “jellyfish” differ slightly from the true marine jellyfish. Craspedacusta sowerbii (kras-ped-uh-kus-tuh) is the scientific name of this freshwater “jellyfish”.
> 
> ...


Invasive species in the US..


----------



## Bad Kitty (Jun 13, 2016)

The St.Lawrece river runs from lake Ontario to the Atlantic. I have a lot of extra equipment so I am going to try it out. I am going to get 10-15 and see how they hold up. My tank is empty and once I start I am going to keep them for a month or so before I would feel comfortable shipping them. I will keep a tank journal on here for reference once I catch the little critters.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> No thanks, I don't want to wake up, turn on my lights and find this one day.


Do you know what specie is the creature in the backgrounds? °°)


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I was thinking it'd be pretty scary to come across that creature in the background inside your aquarium! LOL


----------



## evil nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Matuva said:


> Do you know what specie is the creature in the backgrounds? °°)


Looks to me like a Hottis Girlis


----------



## Big Blue Frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi, In the late 1950's, I found hundreds of fresh water jellyfish in Yankee Reservoir in Sullivan Co. N.Y.; late summer. At least one of these "jellyfish" species are probably not invasive, as we did not have any great contact with China in that time,IMHO. I had previously read that these animals were very rare and I wrote the author of the article to report the finding.Do not remember where i found the article.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Blue Frog said:


> Hi, In the late 1950's, I found hundreds of fresh water jellyfish in Yankee Reservoir in Sullivan Co. N.Y.; late summer. At least one of these "jellyfish" species are probably not invasive, as we did not have any great contact with China in that time,IMHO. I had previously read that these animals were very rare and I wrote the author of the article to report the finding.Do not remember where i found the article.


It was discovered to be living in the Great Lakes since 1933. America brought a lot of things over intentionally and unintentionally. Some guy even brought silk worms/ gypsy moth over and they've been killing native trees ever since.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deaf_tone_mushroom (Sep 17, 2016)

I dont know about freshwater jellyfish but check out this site if you want to keep some jellys

Jellyfish Tanks and live pet Jellyfish for sale at Jellyfish Art | Buy Jellyfish and Jellyfish tanks


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

I just discovered that a freswater jelly fish does exist : Craspedacusta sowerbii see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craspedacusta_sowerbii
and http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative...na/journeywithnature/freshwater-jellyfish.xml

Interesting


----------

